# Archer Tapper No1 - auto reversing threading tool



## Joe in Oz (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone here have one of these in working order?
I have just acquired one at a market and it was missing the locking chuck for the square end of taps. I found a photo of one on the net and made what I think it looked like, but it doesn't hold small taps securely. So I'm missing something in its design.
I'm hoping someone has one and is inclined to take the chuck piece out of it's bore and photograph it for me, please.
Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Joe in Oz (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks very much for the link, Ed.
I've contact them by e-mail and hope to hear from them in due course.
Joe


----------

